# 2d/3d mode switching x1950xt



## Dopamin3 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi, i have a Sapphire x1950xt.  When i launch atitool it says "your ATI card supports 2d/3d mode switching, but you have the ATI services disabled.  atitool woks best when these services are enabled"  How do i get this to go away and enable the 3d mode?  I have CCC running and all the cli.exe processes.  Also will this overclock my card correctly, will it work with the x1950xt?  I read it wouldnt work on x1950 pro


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 16, 2007)

first do this 








then make sure this and reboot


----------



## Dopamin3 (Jan 16, 2007)

yes they were already both enabled in msconfig but when i launch atitool it shows the 2d clocks and not the 3d.


----------



## johnyy (Jan 23, 2007)

I have this problem also but with a X1900XT. I'm using CCC, ATITool and ATI tray tools and catalyst 7.1 (unlocked).

ATITool is that it warns me that I it 'supports 2D/3D mode switching, but the service is disabled'. It's NOT!. Nor do I have a process atievxx.exe running. ATI Hot key polling and ATI smart are both set as automatic services.


----------



## Dopamin3 (Jan 23, 2007)

im guessing it is a problem with the x1950 and that might be why your x1900 is messed up. hopefully new ati tool or new drivers from ati will fix this


----------



## Nabis (Jan 26, 2007)

> Hi, i have a Sapphire x1950xt. When i launch atitool it says "your ATI card supports 2d/3d mode switching, but you have the ATI services disabled. atitool woks best when these services are enabled" How do i get this to go away and enable the 3d mode?


I have the exact same issue with my x1950xt.  I can't get it into 3d mode, so it stays at 500/600.
I'm convinced it works fine though, because I have overclocked it in the Catalyst Overdrive to 688/945 in 3d mode.


----------



## Dopamin3 (Jan 26, 2007)

I just use overdrive from within the CCC and have my card set at 688/945.  Then i just use atitool to control fan when im going in to a game and that works good for me


----------



## pulse00 (Feb 6, 2007)

hi

i have exactly the same card, also get the 2d/3d mode switching message. Unfortunately i don't have those services in the msconfig startup-tab... although i made a "typical" install of the ati-drivers and the ccc.

do i have to install any additional software to get these services running ?


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 6, 2007)

There is a known problem overclocking with the 7.1 drivers overclocking crossfire. Try the 6.12 and see if you have the same problem. I went back to 6.12. There's no performance gains with 7.1 that I've seen and having crossfire I need CCC to enable it. the issues might effect singles cards as well but I dont know that for sure.


----------



## DOM (Feb 6, 2007)

okay this is how I did it and it works for my 1950XT&ATITool 0.26

In the 1st pic I have it uncheck the 2D/3D clocks

It really doesnt matter cuz I made a  Profile for my STOCK 2D Clocks and Volts to save some $ on the light bill , 2nd pic are the speeds , 3rd pic the volts make sure you save the volts to 2D clocks

And have a Profile for my STOCK 3D clocks and Volts  4th pic speeds, 5th "Stock" 3D volts, and make sure you save the 3D Volts to 3D speeds 

And have the start up like in 6th pic it will load with 2d speed and volts  when you turn your comp on and get in to your main screen

And the last thing to have the 2D and 3D speed change back to 2D when you dont need 3Dspeeds and Volts put it like in the 7th pic


----------



## DeeGee (May 30, 2007)

I just changed from 32-bit XP to 64-bit and seems I'm stuck with this same problem aswell. Services are running just fine, but AtiTool doesn't detect/see them for some reason.

Has anyone wound out what causes this/fixes it? Or do I just need to wait for a bugfix in AtiTool?

Atitool 0.27b1 (tried also 0.26)
Catalyst 7.4 64-bit
Windows XP Pro x64
Sapphire ATI Radeon X1950XTX 512MB


----------

